# iPod price list



## stand_1998 (Aug 13, 2003)

I would like to create an iPod price list that will help people determine a price when selling through private ads.

What is the dollar value of:
1) Used earbuds / New earbuds
2) AC adapter
3) Dock > Firewire cable (3G)
4) 4pin > 6pin connector (3G)
5) Dock (3G)
6) Remote (3G)
7) Remote (1G & 2G)
8) Apple case
9) Box
10) Manual
11) CD-Rom
12) Firewire cable (1G & 2G)

I will post a suggested chart once I have some feedback.


----------



## stand_1998 (Aug 13, 2003)

A guide to determine value of 1G and 2G iPods.

Step 1 - Base value

1G 5GB $205
1G 10GB $255
2G 10GB $265
2G 20GB $305

Step 2 - Condition / Battery life

No marks / 100%: $0
Min marks / 90-99%: $20
Med marks / 70-89%: $40
Many marks / 40-69%: $60
Heavy marks with chips / poor bat: $80

Step 3 - Accessories

Box: $5
Firewire cable: $5
AC adapter: $35
Earbuds: $0 (due to sanitary reasons)
CD-Rom: $5
Documents: $5
Remote: $25
Apple case w/ beltclip: $25
Car adapter: $10

Step 4 - Total

Baseprice - condition + accessories


----------

